# DIY Butcher Paper Holder/Cutter



## dwhite1031 (Sep 6, 2015)

I went to a local paper goods supply store here to get a roll of butcher paper.  They were out of both white & brown in the 24" rolls, so I went with the 36" roll of brown butcher paper.  I figured I could use the 36" width & tear off enough to fit the ribs & briskets & wrap them.  Its more than I'll use in who knows how many years.  Anyway, I had some scrap lumber & made a roll holder & cutter.  

Used a piece of aluminum angle as the cutter bar.  The angle keeps it rigid across the span.  












image.jpg



__ dwhite1031
__ Sep 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dwhite1031
__ Sep 6, 2015






There are two springs at each end of the cutter bar.  They keep pressure on the paper to hold it down when cutting the paper.  Its hard to see here, but there is a 5/8" dowel across the width & the paper goes behind & under it for added tension in the roll.












image.jpg



__ dwhite1031
__ Sep 6, 2015






It can also stand on end and the paper can be pulled & cut.












image.jpg



__ dwhite1031
__ Sep 6, 2015






I probably over thought this a lot but its working. :biggrin:


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 6, 2015)

Very nice and great idea


----------



## foamheart (Sep 6, 2015)

dwhite1031 said:


> I probably over thought this a lot but its working.


ROFLMAO....... I love it!

Points!!


----------

